# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  تغییر یک اکستنشن گوگل(ربات انفجار)

## sinaexample

سلام دوستان خسته نباسید، کسی اینجا هست که بتونه چندتا تغییر گوچیک در یک افزونه گوگل کروم( ربات بازی انفجار) بده؟
واسه کسی که کارس باشه فکر نمیکنم چند دقیقه بیشتر طول بکشه، هزینه هم هرچقدر باشه به روی چشم.
اصل فایل در اختیارتون قرار میگیره شما فقط یه سری تغییرات داخلش میدید همین.

----------

